# Therapist looks at the clock...is he bored?



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

Or am I being too sensitive? Its kinda annoying that I focus so much on it guess I am boring lol


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

It doesn't necessarily mean he's bored, therapists need to check the time to know how much time they have left with you. You shouldn't take offense at that, they need to, you're only with them for a specified amount of time. 

I always wondered how therapists were 'supposed' to check the time. When I went to one for a few weeks, she somehow always knew when my 45 minutes was up but I never saw her looking at a clock. It was weird. I would like to be a counselor/therapist one day, and thats just one of the little things I wonder. How to check the clock inconspicously.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't think so. Probably trying to determine whether or not he has time to broach certain subjects. I work in healthcare, and this something I do. I hate to keep patients waiting.


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok I kinda figured that was why but I wanted to ask anyway. Thanks!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Homersxchild said:


> I always wondered how therapists were 'supposed' to check the time. When I went to one for a few weeks, she somehow always knew when my 45 minutes was up but I never saw her looking at a clock. It was weird. I would like to be a counselor/therapist one day, and thats just one of the little things I wonder. How to check the clock inconspicously.


I've wondered too. I never see my counselor look at the clock, but he always knows when time is up.


----------

